# Registration question...



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I have a few questions about registering unregistered boer goats. How do I go about it if the parents are not registered? Do you guys register yours with the ABGA or the USBGA? Anything helps!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

If neither of their parents are registered they can't be registered. If the sire is registered fullblood then the kids can be registered 50%. As far as who to register with all my goats are registered through ABGA and IBGA. I've never dealt with USBGA


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh sorry. I meant the dam is unregistered as far as I know. The sire is.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If the sire is registered american Purebred or FB.... you can register the offspring as 50% out of a non registered Doe.... I have ABGA myself but... the registry choice is up to you.... :wink:


----------



## GoatGirlMO (Aug 13, 2010)

What registry is the dad registered with? 

Is he in your name?

If he is, then all you do is go to that registry's website, print off the registration application, fill it out, and mark 50% for the girls. 

If he isn't registered in your name, then you'll have to work it out with the breeder of the girls (owner of hte sire). 

Just a word about registries... ABGA closed their studbook so ONLY ABGA goats can be registered with ABGA. As fas as I know, IBGA and USBGA will still take any papers. 

My goats are all ABGA. I had some issues with IBGA messing up papers repeatedly. It was very frustrating and I finally got it resolved after sending them back in twice. ABGA has always been very helpful and great with assisting me in all my requests.


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> If the sire is registered american Purebred or FB.... you can register the offspring as 50% out of a non registered Doe.... I have ABGA myself but... the registry choice is up to you.... :wink:


That's confusing. From what I have read, an american PB cannot be more than 99.9%? That would make the offspring of an unregistered/amer. PB breeding technically less than 50%. What happens in this case? 
I'm not trying to steal the thread here, but I've been trying to figure this out lately & toth just opened the door so I had to ask... :wink:


----------



## GoatGirlMO (Aug 13, 2010)

Purebreds are from 94% (girls) and 97% (boys-- both numbers rounded up) and up. However, they can't ever be Fullbloods, so "technically" they can never be more than 99.9% Boer. 



So a Purebred buck to an unregistered doe would still have 50% kids... and the cycle starts all over again.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I thought I read somewhere that one of the registeries, possibly USBGA will register Native on Appearance? Just thought I'd mention that as it was brought up a while back.

We have had young does who are from unregistered doe/registered buck, and we have registered them 50% with no problems, but the buck was in my son's name. IBGA it's $7.00 if you are a member, not sure what it is if you are not a member.
My son's doe is possibly bred for Feb, and she is 50%, so her offspring will be 75%.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> That's confusing. From what I have read, an american PB cannot be more than 99.9%? That would make the offspring of an unregistered/amer. PB breeding technically less than 50%. What happens in this case?
> I'm not trying to steal the thread here, but I've been trying to figure this out lately & toth just opened the door so I had to ask... :wink:





> Purebreds are from 94% (girls) and 97% (boys-- both numbers rounded up) and up. However, they can't ever be Fullbloods, so "technically" they can never be more than 99.9% Boer.
> 
> So a Purebred buck to an unregistered doe would still have 50% kids... and the cycle starts all over again.


 Couldn't of put any better than that...great job.... :thumb:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

Hoosier your right USBGA will let you register NOA. I'm still trying to figure all of this out myself. Since our buck is FB and registered with the ABGA, and I want to dual register with USBGA. So good luck.


----------

